# Pacanis...MIA



## JoeV (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, Fred appears to have dropped off the board, or maybe was released from the board. Anyone heard from him? PM box is full and he's not responding to the local yokels either. Hey Mods & Admins, did he get the boot or just vanish on his own? I miss my partner in crime. Sure hope he's ok.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2008)

Vanished on his own Joe.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

I was thinking about him last night and was going to ask around today.  Thanks for beating me to it Joe.  I miss the guy.  I thought maybe he was just on holiday but he never mentioned anything and he has been gone for awhile now.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope he is okay, I like the guy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 31, 2008)

YOOO HOOO....where are you?????????????????


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2008)

Alix said:


> Vanished on his own Joe.


 

that was an awfully quick response, alix.  

almost stepford wife-like.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2008)

buckytom said:


> that was an awfully quick response, alix.
> 
> almost stepford wife-like.



You haven't seen pix of me lately have you? And I live to please buckytom my dear.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope he's only busy with "life" and will be back.  I have some chicken questions to ask him.  Our oldest son has decided he wants to raise some chickens and Fred seems to have a handle on the subject.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> YOOO HOOO....where are you?????????????????


 

lol, that reminded me of the "f-troop" episode when the loco brothers kidnap cap'n parmenter, and lt. o'rourke makes cpl. agarn dress up like women to get them to come out of hiding.

you-hoo, loco brothers...

http://video.aol.com/video/the-loco-brothers/1746132

maybe joev and i could dress up like... umm, nevermind. he might like it.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 31, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...maybe joev and i could dress up like... umm, nevermind. he might like it.



I kinda figured you for a bit of a whack job, but not a cross dresser. My DW made me stop doing that when the kids came along. Hey...they moved out a long time ago. Time to get the old VS catalog out and place an order. Hope they still carry the 2X sizes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

Buckycan be Clinger.  lol


----------



## JoeV (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Buckycan be Clinger.  lol


 And I'll be Mrs. Doubtfire. Goodness, I love a roomy housecoat...

Gotta run to the bank. Can hardly wait to get back and see where this one is headed.

"IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT, FRED! ALY, ALY IN FREE! GET YOUR BUTT BACK HERE."


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 31, 2008)

Fred, all joking aside--although I love the joking and the images running around my brain are rather amusing (thanks you, two)--come back!!!! Pacanis.......you are missed!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

People come and go so quickly around here.... hopefully he'll hop back in soon!


----------



## sattie (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sure he will be back.  Everyone needs a break now and then.  It's nice to be missed... .makes you feel good!

I left a couple of messages on his profile because I was wondering the same thing myself!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope he's off on a wonderful little vacation and will return with great stories and fabulous pictures.

Speaking of pictures, I think JoeV and BT definitely need to post pics....


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm lovin every second of this.


----------



## QSis (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I don't know how long he's been MIA here, but Monday he emailed me some pictures of his latest smoked pork butt and his dinner plate of two pulled pork sandwiches, coleslaw, a big helping of baked beans with hot dogs mixed in, and ABTs. 

Maybe he's still digesting.

Lee


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Lee, if he emailed you, can you email him back and tell him that he needs to check in cause his fan club is growing restless and we are a little worried about Joe and Bucky shopping in the women's sections for their New Year's Eve outfits!

Nah, Just tell him we miss him and to let us know somehow he's okay!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL Yall are cracking me up... I am sure Mr. Canis will be tickled by all the concern.... Tis the season for Vacation!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I'm lovin every second of this.


Me, too. I don't know why men in women's clothing is so hysterically funny to me but it is! The Monty Python bunch figured that out years ago.


----------



## QSis (Dec 31, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Lee, if he emailed you, can you email him back and tell him that he needs to check in cause his fan club is growing restless and we are a little worried about Joe and Bucky shopping in the women's sections for their New Year's Eve outfits!
> 
> Nah, Just tell him we miss him and to let us know somehow he's okay!


 
Done, Laurie.

Lee


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

QSis said:


> Done, Laurie.
> 
> Lee



Thanks!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 31, 2008)

Good Gravy Fred, where are you?   We have things to discuss.   Come back soon!


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone found Fred yet?!?!?!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

I think we've just created Discuss Cooking's version of "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## deelady (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL that was funny Katie! 

I do hope as well he returns but I think I know why he is MIA.....
I hope Im wrong.


Come on Fred we miss those pics you make us drool all over!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Qsis sent him an email so hopefully he will get back to her or get his rear back here so we can kick it for worrying us!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2009)

deelady said:


> Come on Fred we miss those pics you make us drool all over!!!


 
yeah, umm, can i see the pics before dee gets them the next time.


ewwwwwww.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2009)

I miss him too!  He gets my sense of humor!

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

Pacanis, I just read the joke about your name that AndyM told. Now, you have to come back, Pa canis!!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 1, 2009)

Knowing how Fred loves dogs, I worried about his reaction to our sad story earlier this week. I wish I knew that he is OK...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

All we can do is send loving thoughts/vibes that will help him return.  His contributions are missed.  He is a valuable part of our community.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2009)

We called Fred/pacanis tonight, and he is okay.  He is busy with work and life and is taking a little break.  He really appreciates everyone's kind thoughts.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> We called Fred/pacanis tonight, and he is okay. He is busy with work and life and is taking a little break. He really appreciates everyone's kind thoughts.
> 
> Barbara


 
Thanks for letting us know, Barbara.  I'm glad he is okay.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, Barbara! We really miss him, but most important is that he is OK.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2009)

and that he didn't bother to inform us. 


there will be retribution...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2009)

buckytom said:


> and that he didn't bother to inform us.
> 
> 
> there will be retribution...


 
Gosh, you turn so fast!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, Barbara.  I hope it is a "little" break and he will be back soon....I miss exchanging one liners with him....and his wonderful looking meals.


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

buckytom said:


> and that he didn't bother to inform us.
> 
> 
> there will be retribution...


 
lol. Bucky you're quick wited. No wonder everyone loves you.


----------



## sattie (Jan 2, 2009)

Good to know, thanks Barbara L!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

middie said:


> lol. Bucky you're quick wited. No wonder everyone loves you.



We do?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey! Who gave him permission to take a break??


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I'm glad someone got in touch with him.... 
I had this horrible idea in my head that he went for a Christmas sky-dive and forgot a parachute.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 17, 2009)

BarbaraL since you were the last person to here from Pacanis have you heard from him again? Does he know how much he is missed? I hope all is well in his neck of the woods.


----------



## QSis (Jan 18, 2009)

Folks, pacanis has requested that I post his email here, and on his profile, for those who would like to contact him.  pa.canis@yahoo.com 
 
Lee


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks a million, QSis.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks Lee!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Lee.  I'm glad he asked you to do that.  

Fred and "family" are doing great--just trying to stay warm right now.  He said that the wind is turning 2 inches of snow into 4 foot drifts.  As I told him, I don't mind the cold so much, but when you add wind and/or rain/humidity, I hate it!

Barbara


----------

